# Tutorials für den Zusammenbau eines P4



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Februar 2003)

Hi

Kann mir bitte jemand den Link zu einem guten Tutorial für den kompletten Zusammenbau eines P4 Rechners geben. Am wichtigsten wäre mir, dass dort genau beschrieben ist wie man den Kühler aufsetzt. Ich danke für eure Antworten.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## eViLaSh (14. Februar 2003)

http://www.google.de/search?q=kühlerbefestigung+p4&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=


:denken: ->  



;-)


----------

